# credible? amsterdamseeds



## avitas (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if Amsterdamseeds is credible. Any info good or bad would be appreciated.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2011)

heard more bad then good.


----------



## avitas (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Mutt .
I actually think the one was tinking of is amsterdammarijuanaseeds. I guess i was confused. It seems thre are two.


----------



## jungle (Apr 14, 2011)

I ordered my first time from there. Everything turned out ok. I sent them cash from USA. Only thing that was weird was twice my emails dissapeared, out of my mail emails. Like every email was gone. I emailed yahoo and they said I needed to make sure my password was difficult so people couldn't hack into my mail. I've never had emails dissapear before untill after I ordered seeds from there. Not sure if theirs a connection. But other than that they were ok. Personaly I won't order from there no more because I'd rather be more stealth than order from amsterdam....I really don't know that much about the seed company, just ordered once from them. I use debit card now which is much better for me. Haven't had any trouble with attitude. Also liked Bcseed Kings seeds, ordered from them once. Nice plants.


----------



## jungle (Apr 18, 2011)

i was wondering after going to the bank today and being informed my debit card along with other peoples have been comprimised and hacked into, and am being reissued a new one. Personnnaly nothing has been stolen from me yet., but they said watch the account for 2 months....theres probly going to be an investigation. wow wouldnt that be weird if some did it because of my over seas trans axction. are there anyone else thats had weird problems with missing emails or bank cards or accounts being hacked into after ordering form seed companies. it be a bummer if they checked into all te transactions and they see my seed transaction....hmmmm  anyone have any thoughts or simular problems...tks   

im editing...Dont mean to be making a mountain into a mole hill so to speak......but I'm thinking about maybe putting my grow away except for keeping my Cannalopes and Chocolopes.....keeping them in vedge and putting everything else away...that way if something goes down...who knows?....I wont have anything real major.....going on......I'm making plans at a different and better place I might wait till then instead of now.....I'm a really good person except for this.....according to our laws anyways.....so at the moment im wondering of downsizing my grow keeping some bonji moms.......pick up again later in maybe 4 months.....everythings probly ok


----------

